# Strains for pain



## legalize_freedom (Dec 12, 2009)

I recently was asked by a friend to help decide on a good strain to help with knee pain.  I have several books, and about a yr of treating yourself mag, also obviousely the internet to use as reference, but I wanted to get oppinions here from people who have used/grown for pain relief.  What strains work best for you.  The friend will be growing it, and this will be the second or third grow for them, so I think it would help if it was a easy, beginner strain if this is possable, I figured probably a good indica...but I just wanted some specific strains that ya'll use to narrow down my search.  I will be available to the friend for assistence through out the grow, so if it has to be one of the harder, more finicky strains, I'm pretty confident that I can help him through any problems that may evolve.  Thanks for anyone that chimes in!


----------



## OGCOUGH (Dec 12, 2009)

White Rhino my friends got Arthritis and he smokes that for painTried it myself and def a strong indica


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 12, 2009)

I havnt grown it myself but I have heard great things about Aurora Indica.  Check it out.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 12, 2009)

:ciao:  mornin LF, did a lot of lookin at the TUDE b4 the big freeby thing, for my wifes and my pain. we came up with:
white castle- ordered these
white rhino
snow white
all easy grows, and under $50, reg or fem. hope this helps $


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks guys...and I'm still accepting more oppinions....so keep em coming!


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 12, 2009)

hey legalize freedom , im currently growing LA woman , im keepin half the bud for me and my gf and using the trim/bud to make canna butter to use in food and such for my mum (she dosnt smoke) for pain relief for fibromyalgia. they prescribed a bunch of medication for her but not all of it agrees with her and when she takes all the ones shes meant to she has terrible trouble sleeping. so when i  get the results from my la woman which should be within a fortnight hopefuly il be sure to let you know how things work out bud.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you HGH I posted to your thread in the introduce yourself sec. about the same thing, if I find anything that will benefit your mom...in my search I will let you know!


----------



## meds4me (Dec 13, 2009)

Yo Legal, as a amputee I can say That Bubba Kush and Blue Thunder are on the top of the pain side for me and they say "to each his own ". Of course I wake up with Mango and soon Pineapple express...~ Meds


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 4, 2010)

*Hey Legal, for what it's worth...about 2 years ago this month, my hubby had an accident w/his chainsaw and cut his leg  , lots of nerve damage, etc.  He had a lot of pain, but doesn't like taking pain pills, I had grown some White Widow the previous summer and read somewhere that it helps with pain, so had him try it and it really helped him a lot.  (btw, he is fine now, except no feeling in his foot  )*


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 4, 2010)

Legalize - Skywalker is a good med. indica. I have a close freind w/ MS and prefers the smoke over my other strains. She claims it really helps relax the muscles while not plastering her all over the couch....


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2010)

I myself like Train wreck for pain. I have tasted Medicine Woman and I want to grow that one. I didn't get super stoned, but my muscles felt as though they were melting, (in a good way)

I don't like Mendela for pain. 

That would be my 2cents. Oh, I am trying g13 now. Will let you know in a few months.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't have much in they way of pain relief needs, but my purple kush might be interesting to you. This might sound odd, but when I smoke her and the buzz is coming on I can close my eyes and almost get the sensation of a nice neck and shoulder rub. It's an interesting mode of relaxation that starts immediately, like on the first or second exhale. Out of all the strains I have , it's the only one that begins in my upper torso like that. Very calming and enjoyable. Is it all just in my mind? I dunno man, but it works the same every time and I have really grown to enjoy it some nights... In comparison, for me, most others either start behind my eyes and give me "fat head", like wearing a hat that is 2 sizes too small, or a tingling/buzzing sensation along my back and arms. The PK is more like... Like a deep muscle rush in my shoulders. If that makes any sense to you at all, then there's my 2 cents


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey thanks alot for the help ...all of you.  I guess we'll just have to try a couple and see where it takes us.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## diggydabomb (Jan 25, 2010)

just came across this.......I think you should check it out its called cataract kush says it has great pain releiving capabilities 
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-cataract-kush/prod_1087.html


this will deffinately be in my next grow


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 29, 2010)

My only current experience atm would be my SnowWhites and they're femmed from Nirvana. Had a very ez time growin these fem's. The buzz is a very strong physical with a minor creepin head high that comes in after the strong indica hits ya. BEWARE, THIS IS NOT A LIGHT SMOKE.

It lasts a good two hours and it ends with a very sedative effect so for those of us dealing with pain, its very good to medicate with. Preliminary toke tests have revealed that it a creeper and it takes a full 15-20 minutes for the high to wax and begin to wane eversoslightly at the hour and a half mark and is gone w/in two +  hours. VERY MEDICINAL.

I hear a lot of scuttlebutt about white rhino and I happen to have a test baggie of reg wr hybrid called Critically (S)mashed. Think I'll plantem and see whats up.

peace -


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey bud. Just got through with a couple of bons of roadrunner. Now this helped stop the throbbing of surgery. For cold days where the damn thing pops all day. A nice blueberry or white widow will do great. Doing some more reasearch. Got a bluehell from medical seeds in flower as well as a few other strains to see which ailments they help! Keep ya posted!


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 29, 2010)

Sweet Island is awesome for my knee pains. I also take WonderBerry for th pinched nerves in my shoulder.


----------



## kaneboy (Jan 30, 2010)

skywalker is def worth looking into,very easy to grow,yeilds above average and is very easy on the lungs ,chemdog dd was a very easy plant,average yeild but the end product is mind blowing ,no pain at all with this one and i love my weed,world of seeds madness is a c99 cross well worth the effort,nirvanas white rhino or northern lights


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 30, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I recently was asked by a friend to help decide on a good strain to help with knee pain.  I have several books, and about a yr of treating yourself mag, also obviousely the internet to use as reference, but I wanted to get oppinions here from people who have used/grown for pain relief.  What strains work best for you.  The friend will be growing it, and this will be the second or third grow for them, so I think it would help if it was a easy, beginner strain if this is possable, I figured probably a good indica...but I just wanted some specific strains that ya'll use to narrow down my search.  I will be available to the friend for assistence through out the grow, so if it has to be one of the harder, more finicky strains, I'm pretty confident that I can help him through any problems that may evolve.  Thanks for anyone that chimes in!



great thread, LF! and thanx for all the input y'all


----------

